# Changing 2007 EOS Cabin Filter



## s1corbin (Jul 28, 2009)

Anyone know how to change a 2007 Eos cabin filter?


----------



## Speedster356 (Aug 7, 2006)

http://vweosclub.gr/images/fbfiles/images/1a.JPG


----------



## just-jean (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Speedster356)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4315798


----------



## minnvw (Oct 16, 2006)

Ive changed mine,, its a piece of cake


----------

